# Norwegian: very busy at work



## Grefsen

I would like to write the following *på norsk:*

"I know that you are very busy at work now."

Here is my attempt:

*Jeg vet at du er veldig opptatt på jobben nå.*

*På* *forhånd takk for hjelpen! 
*


----------



## vestfoldlilja

That's correct It is also not uncommen to add, akkurat, so the sentence reads like this: jeg vet at du er veldig opptatt på jobben akkurat nå. Also commen is to put in, for tida at the end: jeg vet at du er veldig opptatt på jobben for tida. 

The at, in the sentence, can also be dropped.


----------



## Grefsen

I would like to write the following sentence *på norsk:*

"I just finished my busiest week of work this year."

I received confirmation in this thread that "very busy at work now can be written "*veldig opptatt på jobben nå."  *However, I had also learned in the past that "travel" means "having very little free time and/or being under stress."

When I refer to "work," I mean a lot of different jobs as opposed to going to an office and working for one employer.  

Here is my attempt at writing the sentence:

*Jeg har nettopp avsluttet mitt travleste **opptatt **uken av arbeidet i år.*


----------



## basslop

Grefsen said:


> I would like to write the following sentence *på norsk:*
> 
> "I just finished my busiest week of work this year."
> 
> I received confirmation in this thread that "very busy at work now can be written "*veldig opptatt på jobben nå."  *However, I had also learned in the past that "travel" means "having very little free time and/or being under stress."
> 
> When I refer to "work," I mean a lot of different jobs as opposed to going to an office and working for one employer.
> 
> Here is my attempt at writing the sentence:
> 
> *Jeg har nettopp avsluttet mitt travleste **opptatt **uken av arbeidet i år.*



In this context *Travel *simply means *Veldig opptatt*. By this and some rearranging of the "week of work this year part", it will be:

*Jeg har nettopp avsluttet min travleste arbeidsuke i år.*


----------



## cevita

basslop beat me to it xD




> *Jeg har nettopp avsluttet mitt travleste **opptatt **uken av arbeidet i år.*


The sentence above is a bit off. 
If I was to translate it back to English it would be "I have just finished my busiest occupied week of the work this year."

This is actually a very heavy sentence to translate, I was struggling a bit myself. But I would say:
*"Jeg er nettopp ferdig med den travleste uka på jobb hittils i år."*

"Travel" means you are busy, and "opptatt" means you are occupied with something (which means the same as busy) so you are saying the same thing twice. that is why I left out the word "opptatt" in my translation 

I don`t know if yo know the word "hittils" but it means something along the line of "up until this point", meaning there might be more (of something) in the future. If you split the word it consists of "hit" (here) and "til" (to). I am not sure if you can drop the "s" at the end or not, but in my ears it sounds better with the "s" at the end.

Your spelling is always very good by the way!


----------



## missTK

Hittils is Swedish. The accepted Norwegian spelling is hittil.


----------



## solregn

missTK said:


> Hittils is Swedish.



Even though it doesn't have anything to do with the main topic I wanted to make a small correction - hitti*ll*s is Swedish


----------



## Grefsen

En norsk venninne skrev til meg i morges til å fortelle meg at hun savnet ikke å se meg på et arrangement i forrige uke.  Her er første del av svaret mitt til henne.

A Norwegian friend of mine wrote to me this morning to let me know that she missed not seeing me at an event last week.  Here is the first part of my reply to her.

Jeg er også lei for at jeg savnet et slikt morsomt arrangement, men jeg har vært _travleste__ med arbeid_ siden jeg kom tilbake fra Karibien cruise.

I'm also sorry that I missed such a fun event last week, but I have been _extremely busy with work_ since I returned from the Caribbean cruise.


----------



## Tuomas

Grefsen said:


> En norsk venninne skrev til meg i morges til å fortelle meg at hun savnet ikke å se meg på et arrangement i forrige uke.  Her er første del av svaret mitt til henne.
> 
> A Norwegian friend of mine wrote to me this morning to let me know that she missed not seeing me at an event last week.  Here is the first part of my reply to her.


En norsk venninne skrev til meg i morges til for å fortelle meg at hun savnet ikke å se meg på et arrangement i forrige uke.  Her er første del av svaret mitt til henne.

I'm unsure about the meaning of the red part. Did she miss it like: she wasn't there, or like: in the sentence "I miss you"?



> Jeg er også lei for at jeg savnet et slikt morsomt arrangement, men jeg har vært _travleste__ med arbeid_ siden jeg kom tilbake fra Karibien cruise.
> 
> I'm also sorry that I missed such a fun event last week, but I have been _extremely busy with work_ since I returned from the Caribbean cruise.


Jeg er også lei for at jeg savnet gikk glipp av et slikt morsomt arrangement, men jeg har vært ekstremt/veldig opptatt med arbeid siden jeg kom tilbake fra Karibien cruise.

You could also say: "men jeg har hatt ekstremt mye å gjøre" or "men det har vært ekstremt travelt på jobben" siden jeg kom tilbake fra Karibien cruise.

You could also use "etter at" in stead of "siden".


----------



## basslop

It is *Karibia *in Norwegian. Karibien is Danish - isn't it?


----------



## kms

Tuomas said:


> siden jeg kom tilbake fra Karibien cruise.


I would have used "siden jeg kom tilbake fra det karibiske cruiset" or "siden jeg kom tilbake fra cruiset i Karibia"


----------



## vestfoldlilja

Jeg er også lei for at jeg gikk glipp av et slikt morsomt arrangement, men jeg har vært travel med jobbarbeid siden jeg kom tilbake fra Karibia/det karibiske cruiset. 

_Savnet_ is used when someone/something is missing (lost) and when you miss doing something because you like/enjoy it.  Also it is pass tense of _å savne (noen)–_ to miss (someone). It is not used when talking of events or opportunities; then we use the expression _gikk glipp av_. 

_Et slikt morsomt_ arrangement sound a little off to me, but I’m not sure what I would say instead either, I think I would just drop _et slikt morsomt_, and go for _gikk glipp av arrangementet_.


----------



## hanne

basslop said:


> It is *Karibia *in Norwegian. Karibien is Danish - isn't it?


Nope, that's Caribien.


----------

